# Moving to Spain before Brexit



## ste4en (Aug 1, 2016)

I hold a UK passport and lived there for many years in the 1980/90/00’s. Since then travelled a lot and had no residence in the UK. I am retired and in mid 50’s. Right now living in Ecuador but interested in moving to Spain. Watching how Brexit plays out and knowing it isn’t final wondering how quickly I need to make the move to get in before/if the wall comes down. Do I need to re-establish UK residence and National Insurance there first and then move to Spain or just move to directly to Spain.

Is there a good source to determine this or how should I proceed?

Thanks


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

ste4en said:


> I hold a UK passport and lived there for many years in the 1980/90/00’s. Since then travelled a lot and had no residence in the UK. I am retired and in mid 50’s. Right now living in Ecuador but interested in moving to Spain. Watching how Brexit plays out and knowing it isn’t final wondering how quickly I need to make the move to get in before/if the wall comes down. Do I need to re-establish UK residence and National Insurance there first and then move to Spain or just move to directly to Spain.
> 
> Is there a good source to determine this or how should I proceed?
> 
> Thanks


Unless somethings holding you back ?, best move to Spain asap if you want to get in before
the 29th March 2019 to secure your diminishing EU rights.
As it's evens favourites that May will lose her Withdrawal Agreement vote and with
that the No deal Brexit with no transition period comes into play.

Theres absolutely nothing to be gained from moving to the UK before coming to Spain 
( why would you want to reside in the UK first, when it would make no difference ? )
when your final destination is going to be Spain.

As for UK National Insurance contributions - check your NICS online at Gov.uk.
If your short of a number of years NI Contributions you have the right to make up
the shortfall abroad by paying _Voluntary Contributions Abroad_ - HMRC will
give you a form or you can download it yourself, online.

You will find you can pay Class 2 Voluntary Contributions abroad at a cheaper rate
than what you would pay for the same Class 2 Voluntary Contributions if you
were resident in the UK, so you don't have to be working in the UK or resident in the
UK to do it.
Of course the above is only true for those who have lived and worked in the UK in
the past and built up a National Insurance record before moving abroad.

So there's nothing to stop you proceeding directly to Spain, if your only concern 
is a shortfall in NICS.


----------



## ste4en (Aug 1, 2016)

Thank you for your response. I am not worried about the pension side of the NI. I did pay in when I worked there and did make voluntary contributions when I worked overseas. I have US social security too. My biggest concern is related to health care. I though was reciprocal benefits for UK citizens in Europe. But since, without reestablishing residence in the UK I don’t have the NHS benefit. So not sure how Spain would see that.

And yes I have no desire to live in the UK, but would if I had to, to make this work. Anyway seems that you are saying no benefit, so not necessary.

It is feasible to get to Spain there before the end of March 2019, but not if I have to start back in the UK.

I hope that explains better and does it change your response?

Thanks Again,
Steve


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

ste4en said:


> Thank you for your response. I am not worried about the pension side of the NI. I did pay in when I worked there and did make voluntary contributions when I worked overseas. I have US social security too. My biggest concern is related to health care. I though was reciprocal benefits for UK citizens in Europe. But since, without reestablishing residence in the UK I don’t have the NHS benefit. So not sure how Spain would see that.
> 
> And yes I have no desire to live in the UK, but would if I had to, to make this work. Anyway seems that you are saying no benefit, so not necessary.
> 
> ...


In the event of a No Deal Brexit, the latest news is - that the various EU Countries will hopefully ? 
come to some form of bilateral agreement with the UK that respects mutual citizens rights, including
the one your concerned about namely health care but maybe in your case going private with your
health care might be a better option ?

Its been posted before on the thread called _Spanish Gov makes plans for Brits after Brexit_ but the
link is worth repeating here.

Europapress - Spanish government makes plans for a no deal Brexit


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

ste4en said:


> My biggest concern is related to health care. I though was reciprocal benefits for UK citizens in Europe. But since, without reestablishing residence in the UK I don’t have the NHS benefit. So not sure how Spain would see that.
> 
> Steve


As things stand at the moment, if a UK citizen who is below state retirement age and not in receipt of a UK state pension moves to Spain, they need to have private health insurance (without co-payments) in order to be able to register as a resident in Spain. State pensioners can obtain an S1 form from the Department of Work & Pensions in the UK which gives them access to Spanish state healthcare as the UK Government pays Spain for their care, but as you are in your mid 50s that would not apply to you.

A Royal Decree was passed last year which purported to give universal healthcare to all foreigners legally resident in Spain, but this has still not been implemented by the majority of Spain's autonomous regions, and in any event it did not change the requirements of registering as resident in the first place.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

ste4en said:


> I hold a UK passport and lived there for many years in the 1980/90/00’s. Since then travelled a lot and had no residence in the UK. I am retired and in mid 50’s. Right now living in Ecuador but interested in moving to Spain. Watching how Brexit plays out and knowing it isn’t final wondering how quickly I need to make the move to get in before/if the wall comes down. Do I need to re-establish UK residence and National Insurance there first and then move to Spain or just move to directly to Spain.
> 
> Is there a good source to determine this or how should I proceed?
> 
> Thanks


 As Lynn has already said, because you are in your 50's (Something Williams probably overlooked) you will *need *private health insurance. Here is some more info from UK government pages
¡Residencia! All your questions answered | Healthcare in Spain


----------

